# aussi - place de l'adverbe



## sdon

Je voudrais savoir si on peut mettre *Aussi* en toute position dans la phrase

Exemple: "Il y a François et Martin aussi" vs. "Il y a aussi François et Martin"

Merci beaucoup

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, on peut.


----------



## szilvus

Il n'y a aucune règle? Pas du tout??? Est-ce que ça ne dépend de rien?


----------



## Frenchrescue

Hello Szilvus,

Pour ma part, je pense qu'on place _généralement "aussi" après le verbe_, et plus rarement à d'autres places (en fin de phrase, ou avant le complément). Ce n'est pas une règle, mais c'est l'usage le plus fréquent que je constate.


French rescue


----------



## Crazycatsou

Bonjour
un homme prépare un repas pour une femme. Elle se souvient de son feu-mari et dit :

Fût un temps, Daniel nous concoctait des repas délicieux, aussi
Fût un temps, Daniel aussi nous concoctait des repas délicieux
Fût un temps, Daniel nous concoctait aussi des repas délicieux. 

quel est le meilleur emploi de "aussi" dans ce cas de figure ? 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## franglaiise

Je crois qu'on peut mettre _aussi_ en plusieurs positions mais le sens peut changer un peu.

N'est-ce pas que dans la phrase « Il y a François et Martin aussi » le mot _aussi_ concerne seulement Martin et dans la phrase « Il y a aussi François et Martin » il concerne tous les deux ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

franglaiise said:


> Je crois qu'on peut mettre _aussi_ en plusieurs positions mais le sens peut changer un peu.
> 
> N'est-ce pas que dans la phrase « Il y a François et Martin aussi » le mot _aussi_ concerne seulement Martin et dans la phrase « Il y a aussi François et Martin » il concerne tous les deux ?


----------



## Maître Capello

franglaiise said:


> N'est-ce pas que dans la phrase « Il y a François et Martin aussi » le mot _aussi_ concerne seulement Martin et dans la phrase « Il y a aussi François et Martin » il concerne tous les deux ?


Sans plus de contexte, le sens est ambigu pour la première phrase. Voici en effet un exemple où _aussi_ concernerait tant Martin que François :

_Il y a Paul, Lise et Isabelle. Il y a François et Martin aussi._



Crazycatsou said:


> Daniel nous concoctait des repas délicieux, aussi
> Daniel aussi nous concoctait des repas délicieux
> Daniel nous concoctait aussi des repas délicieux.


La seconde phrase implique que quelqu'un d'autre ou plusieurs autres personnes savent concocter des repas délicieux et que Daniel en concoctait lui aussi. Les deux autres peuvent soit dire la même chose que la seconde, soit que Daniel avait d'autres talents et que concocter des repas délicieux était l'un d'eux.


----------



## franglaiise

Maître Capello said:


> Sans plus de contexte, le sens est ambigu pour la première phrase. Voici en effet un exemple où _aussi_ concernerait tant Martin que François :
> 
> _Il y a Paul, Lise et Isabelle. Il y a François et Martin aussi._



Effectivement. Je n'avais pas pensé à cette possibilité.

Je dois dire que parfois c'est assez difficile de décider où mettre le _aussi_ et souvent, je trouve les phrases ambiguës. Voici un exemple :

_Martin écrit aussi des lettres à Sophie._

Pour moi, la phrase a trois sens :
1. Martin téléphone à Sophie mais il lui *écrit *des lettres aussi.
2. Martin écrit des e-mails à Sophie mais il lui écrit *des lettres* aussi.
3. Martin écrit des lettres à Marc, à Annie, mais il en écrit *à Sophie* aussi.

Est-ce juste mon impression ou est-ce que la phrase peut vraiment avoir ces trois sens ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, la phrase peut en effet avoir ces trois sens-là. Elle peut même en avoir un quatrième :

4. Luc écrit des lettres à Sophie et *Martin* lui en écrit aussi.


----------



## franglaiise

Est-ce qu'il y a une autre position où on pourrait mettre le mot _aussi _si on veut que la phrase soit univoque ? Ou est-ce qu'on doit préciser tout simplement ?

_Martin écrit des lettres *aussi* à Sophie._ - C'est juste le sens de la phrase (3), n'est-ce pas ?

_Martin écrit des lettres à Sophie *aussi*._ – Pour moi, il y a deux sens :

a) Le sens de la phrase (3)
b) Plusieurs personnes écrivent des lettres à Sophie et Martin aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

franglaiise said:


> _Martin écrit des lettres *aussi* à Sophie._ - C'est juste le sens de la phrase (3), n'est-ce pas ?


La 2 ou la 3 en fait.



> _Martin écrit des lettres à Sophie *aussi*._


Cette phrase est en fait équivalente à _Martin écrit *aussi* des lettres à Sophie._ Elles peuvent donc avoir les quatre sens proposés :


Martin téléphone à Sophie et il *lui écrit des lettres* aussi.
Martin écrit des e-mails à Sophie et il lui écrit *des lettres* aussi.
Martin écrit des lettres à Annie et il en écrit *à Sophie* aussi.
Luc écrit des lettres à Sophie et *Martin* lui en écrit aussi.


----------



## Annerl

Bonsoir à tous! 

J'ai une question à vous poser car je ne peux pas comprendre la syntaxe...

Quand on utilise le mot "aussi", quelle est la position la plus juste de l'adverbe dans une proposition?

Par exemple: 

Il ne fait pas ses devoirs et il ne range pas sa chambre aussi.
Il ne fait pas ses devoirs et aussi il ne range pas sa chambre.

Quelle est la réponse la plus juste ici?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Xence

Cette question à propos de la position de l'adverbe _aussi_ a déjà été traitée dans ce forum (Voir ici, par exemple).
Cela dit, la phrase proposée étant à la forme négative, j'utiliserais plutôt _non plus_ à la place de _aussi_ :

Il ne fait pas ses devoirs et il ne range pas sa chambre non plus.


----------



## RosIP

Bonjour !

Je ne sais pas la différence de sens parmi ces trois phrases e je voudrais savoir si tous sont corrects. Merci beaucoup !

- *Aussi*, j’ai regardé la série Michel Strogoff à la télévision quand j’étais enfant
- J’ai *aussi *regardé Michel Strogoff à la télévision quand j’étais enfant
- J’ai regardé *aussi *Michel Strogoff à la télévision quand j’étais enfant


----------



## NativeFrench

La 2e et la 3e phrase ont un sens identique.

La première est incorrecte parce qu’elle suppose quelque chose qui précède. Par exemple :

J’avais faim, aussi j’ai mangé.

aussi = alors = donc.


----------



## J.Claude

Bonjour à tous.

Quelle place préférez-vous dans la phrase suivante?
"Je veux savoir si cette règle est valable seulement pour les femmes ou AUSSI pour les hommes/ ou pour les hommes AUSSI"

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

je les classe comme identiques, sans nuance de sens. Euphoniquement, je préfère la seconde.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je préfère pour ma part la première. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, les deux placements sont possibles et sont identiques du point de vue du sens.


----------

